# Pepper's regression



## johnnykap (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi everyone. Over the last week to 10 days, our 6 month old mini female Pepper has undergone some drastic changes and I'm hoping some of you may be able to diagnose the situation. Pepper will be getting spayed next week.

Up until recently, she was 100% potty trained. We have two puppy pads in pad holders side by side (to give her a larger target) and she was pretty much 100% in using them. They are set up in the laundry room, near the washer and dryer (it's a small room). She has been exposed to the machines during operation many times, so I don't think she's afraid of them. All of a sudden, she started relieving herself near, but not on, the pads. We have started monitoring her more closely and she is starting to improve again, but this was a serious regression, and I'm not aware of anything that may have caused this change.

Also, at the same time, we've been clicker training her and she's been very good at learning sit, down, up, stay, come, and "do your business". She knew them pretty well, under a controlled environment. Now, all of a sudden, it's almost like starting from scratch. Each session is a struggle. Eventually she follows the commands, but doesn't hold them very long. 

Is this just an adolescent phase they go thru?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

IMO - if she hits off to the side a bit is not regression to me. I would make the area a little bigger. You never know a washer and dryer can make different noises depending on whats in them. Sometimes it does not take much to get startled and jump landing the urine off the pad some. 

Tighten up the training a bit. Use a leash to take her to the pad and correct when she goes off a bit.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

and yes, they go through a stage of entierly loosing their brains and acting like they know NOTHING at all. They absolutly _nail_ the 'blank look' at this stage too. lol!!!! Work through it, continue the training still, but lighten it up and don't expect toooo much at this stage, finish on a good note, and just wait it out.... lol


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

adolescence and hormones are new to her....she WILL regress a little during this period. It is the time to train a bit more, not less. I would walk her and exercise her more. Does she honestly really still need the pads? I would also join an obedience class. Dogs of her age need re-enforcement of all the basic commands....the more she focuses on YOU, what makes you happy AND what makes you mad, she'll be better equipped to read your cues (sp?) By the tone of your voice, she will know you like a book.


----------



## johnnykap (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. We've started doing most of the things you guys have recommended. 

As for the comment about her not needing puppy pads, I see them as a permanent solution. Except for her daily walks, she's an indoor dog. Therefore she has to go inside the house. We have a dog litter box that we haven't really used yet, but it seems more troublesome than the pads. The Costco pads are phenomenally absorbent and inexpensive, so why not use that as a permanent solution?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

tell me more about the costco pads. I am a costco member...never have seen the pads? And I am not opposed to totally being pad trained. Its so easy. I just thought it was for the beginning of her training...but If you are going to do it permanently, that's easy since she doesn't have to UN-learn something.


----------



## johnnykap (Apr 24, 2010)

I threw out the bag or box they came in, so I can't tell you if they're Kirkland or some other brand, but they're the only pad at our Costco. They fit almost perfectly in those standard pad holders you buy at Petsmart. Almost. They could be an inch longer and they'd be perfect. $15 for 100. That smoked prices at Petsmart or at this one place I ordered off the web. And they far outperform anything else we've used. Pepper will have days where she'll only go thru two pads. And since we have a double pad setup, that's about as close to heaven as you're going to get.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

I beleive dogs move short term memory to long term memory and when the move happens they can't do the task that you thought was fully trained. Work threw it and stay positive. This is the reason I train multiple things all the time instead of just one thing at a time. Something is always in the moving to long term memory stage. Poodles can learn so much.


----------

